# tired



## 22373 (Jan 24, 2007)

Today I had a little too much diary products- a yogurt, a pudding, and yo-gos- later I had bad constipation- Whenever I get bad constipation or have a D attack I am wicked tired after. Does IBS wipe anyone else out? College, work and homework doesn't help either.I just want to say that I just joined and it is nice to know that there are other people, especially my age who go through the same thing- The bathroom forum was the best- I didn't think anyone else could want a private sound proof bathroom as bad as I do.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I kind of feel beat after an attack, but mostly I think IBS just makes me tired in general, because it wears me out to worry and plan around it all day, every day.


----------



## 22334 (Jan 23, 2007)

I've definately noticed just after a D attack I just can't be bothered to do anything. I know what it's like with uni work, I'm in my last year and I'm getting further and further behind, just hoping that my lecturers understand


----------



## 18602 (Jan 23, 2007)

I feel tired generally with IBS, though i also suffer with M.E but am much better than i used to be. The stress of having to cope with IBS daily definately is draining and like lynnie said having to plan around it all the time.Uni doesn't help either, i can't always get along to lectures, but i am managing ok for now.


----------



## 21840 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes I feel tired all day long everyday. It seems like I always wake up off and on through out the night and then I'm very tired during the day. I slept pretty good last night though and this morning I've been really sick like normal and now I just want to go back to bed. If I could lay in bed all day, not have to face the outside world and get paid for it I totally would.


----------

